
Microbe Emoji - tosh
https://emojipedia.org/microbe/
======
Aardwolf
> Chess Pawn was approved as part of Unicode 1.1 in 1993 under the name “Black
> Chess Pawn” and added to Emoji 11.0 in 2018.

Another existing normal character that got turned into an emoji and so will be
rendered with funny colors rather than the original font color in firefox :(

Can't even use a simple left or right pointing triangle to indicate something
anymore without it possibly getting funny colors in firefox :(

◀ ▶

~~~
ZenPsycho
Unicode standard has a way of dealing with this: You can force non-emoji
presentation by following your character with U+FE0E as detailed in this note:

[http://www.unicode.org/reports/tr51/#Presentation_Style](http://www.unicode.org/reports/tr51/#Presentation_Style)

whether any particular browser or operating system actually _implements_ this
though is up to chance I suppose.

edit:

reading through the data files shows that chess pawn is intended to be shown
with normal non emoji presentation by default, and only be shown with emoji
presentation if followed by an emoji presentation character.

source: [https://www.unicode.org/Public/emoji/11.0/emoji-
data.txt](https://www.unicode.org/Public/emoji/11.0/emoji-data.txt)

~~~
dspillett
Surely it would have made more sense for the existing behaviour to be the
default and have to request the new formatting, instead of potentially
changing the presentation of existing documents?

~~~
lotyrin
Or just not bother with unification? Have "Pawn" and "Emoji Pawn" it's not
like we're starving for space. This and things like CJK unifications make me
feel like design happens on a level of naive convenience instead of giving a
shit about what things mean or how they are used.

~~~
ZenPsycho
it turns out that, to many people's surprise, trying to create a computer
encoding for every human written language is extremely political, and weird
compromises have to be made. I think initially the CJK unification was because
unicode thought they'd only ever need 16 bits, and that's pretty much the only
way to fit all those characters in that space.

now it's up to 21 bits and I wonder if that will ultimately be enough.

But effectively the presentation system (in theory, stuff still needs to
implement it) does make "pawn" and "emoji pawn", by having "emoji pawn" be
[pawn character] [emoji presentation character]

------
test6554
Hopefully this leads to the use of emojis in scholarly articles in the field
of biology.

~~~
Fomite
I've used them in a grant application.

~~~
zingplex
Please elaborate.

~~~
Fomite
Was working on a conceptual diagram for something, needed a small
representation of a dog, ended up using the emoji.

Got funded, so it must have worked :)

------
bootlooped
Isn't it peculiar that we started out with pictograms, then migrated to
alphabets, but now there is movement back towards pictograms?

Of course this is an over-simplified view of things, even for a language lay-
person like myself.

~~~
digi_owl
Never mind that different OSs/fonts will represent the same thing in different
ways.

That said, supposedly China could grow to the size it reached thanks to its
writing system encoded meaning rather than sounds. Thus different communities
with different languages could get one letter from the emperor and all
understand it.

~~~
ZenPsycho
this wasn't always the case. The different communities used to have different
characters as well as different words. there had to be unification. by
military force.

------
schiffern
Does anyone know what kind of microbe this is?

Sidenote: for a second I read "emoji" as plural, and envisioned a handful of
different microbes (e-coli, amoeba, cyanobacteria, etc). I got excited that
finally, 400 years after microbes were revealed to us, USB microscopes had so
democratized the technology that the Unicode Consortium saw fit to familiarize
us with our tiny fellow inhabitants of Earth, our distant cousins on the tree
of life.

Hey, I can dream can't I? ;)

~~~
outworlder
They should have standardized the microbial "features" instead, so we could
build our own.

With unicode, you can use "combining characters"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combining_character](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combining_character)
.

We would be able to do "bacteria + flagellum" or similar :)

~~~
_kst_
Or "bacterium + flagellum + circumflex".

------
bringtheaction
There are a bunch of other new ones as well, such as red haired man and pirate
flag. Cool!

[https://emojipedia.org/emoji-11.0/](https://emojipedia.org/emoji-11.0/)

~~~
mattbeckman
Bug: [https://emojipedia.org/smiling-face-with-smiling-eyes-and-
th...](https://emojipedia.org/smiling-face-with-smiling-eyes-and-three-
hearts/)

I only want to express myself with 3 hearts, not 4, but now I'm being forced
to use 4. This does not align with how I'm feeling. How insensitive.

~~~
myhf
Ideally you would be able to use combining characters to join the intended
number of hearts (or birds, flowers, poos, etc) to the intended facial
expression.

~~~
qbrass
Assemble the whole face from component parts while you're at it.

------
bonniemuffin
There's a petri dish too!! _swoon_ I've been using the microscope to mean
"science" all these years. Now I'll have some real options.

[https://emojipedia.org/petri-dish/](https://emojipedia.org/petri-dish/)

------
aurelianito
We are witnessing the birth of a new ideogram language. Amazing!

------
kelukelugames
Reminds me of these microbes stuffed animal. Someone also made an STD version.

[http://amzn.to/2BhW7kp](http://amzn.to/2BhW7kp)

------
ivm
Oh, they finally added a llama:
[https://emojipedia.org/llama/](https://emojipedia.org/llama/)

------
ajkjk
I'm fine with the fact that there's a standard for pictographs. Just.. why
does it have to be Unicode? Why can't it just be its own standard?

~~~
21
Because then we're back to square one: how do you store Unicode and Emojicode
in the same text file? How do you know which bytes should be interpreted as
Unicode and which as the other?

~~~
spc476
There are two control codes, SO (shift-out) and SI (shift-in) that can be used
for this---SO to switch to another character set, and SI to switch back. So
you SO to Emojicode, and SI back to Unicode.

------
jxramos
How many unicode emojis are we totaling currently?

~~~
jxramos
looks like its in the FAQ, somewhat recentish
[https://emojipedia.org/faq/#how-many](https://emojipedia.org/faq/#how-many)

In total there are 2,666 emojis in the Unicode Standard as of June 2017.

------
dikiaap
It looks good to use them.

Which emoji font do you recommend for pc? I am now just using Font Awesome to
remove broken unicode on the web.

------
G4BB3R
Esperanto flag is missing, not sure why it was not approved yet

~~~
sharpercoder
It is very uncommon to have a flag associated with a language. In my 35 years
of life, I have never encountered it. Only when I googeled esperanto I saw a
green with white star flag.

------
jjoonathan
How long until unicode becomes turing complete?

------
21
No sad poop emoji... How disappointing :(

Well, at least we have a toilet roll - [https://emojipedia.org/roll-of-toilet-
paper/](https://emojipedia.org/roll-of-toilet-paper/)

